# Software for Ordering T-shirts



## Evenshirtchris (Oct 13, 2007)

I notive that on a number of site there is a software for customers to build their own t-shirt, select color adn upload an image.

Is there a package that I can purchase to add on to my site to do this or are they all custom designed.

I am very familiar with E-Commerce software and jsut want to add this fuctionality on the front end.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There are softwares you can purchase license to use but they are quite pricey, one is expert logo, the link is on here in the preferred vendors list. hope this helps 

Bobbie


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi There

I've talked to virtually every manufacture and done loads of research on shirt designer software. You are right, it is very expensive. 

My action script t-shirt designer and integrated website will be on sale soon. The market has been waiting for an affordable solution for a long time and I have it. You will be first to hear of it via this site as soon as it comes out of beta. I will be contacting Rodney to arrange an advertisers account shortly.

Watch this space.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Evenshirtchris said:


> I notive that on a number of site there is a software for customers to build their own t-shirt, select color adn upload an image.
> 
> Is there a package that I can purchase to add on to my site to do this or are they all custom designed.
> 
> ...


There's one that you can install on your website listed in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t26023.html


----------

